# Electrical Gremlin



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I've been having electrical problems for a while now. The bike will shut off and not restart like it has a dead battery. I've had it to the dealer back in Jan and they told me it was a loose battery cable, BS. When I got it back it wasn't doing anymore. 

A couple of months ago I could turn the bike off, remove the key and kill the batt switch and would still have power on, pod would be lighted up and everything. I would have to disconnect the neg batt cable to get power off. 

Whatever, I could deal with that as long as I could still ride it. Well, I had to go away for a cople of weeks and the battery drained completely. So I got me a new battery and now I can't get it started at all. I can trick it and get it started but something is telling the ECU to turn off the fuel pump within seconds. I've got it all back to stock now to get it to the dealer because its under warranty but I'd rather not do that.

Any suggestions?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Which bike is this on? I noticed you have 2 different ones in your signature. Also it might help if it was posted in the appropriate section......we can move it for ya though, just need to know a brand 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Woops, my bad. Its for a 2011 Yamaha Grizzly 700.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

OK I think I may have figured out my problem, hopefully. I got it running and its staying running, when I turn off the key I get no power, like its supposed to. Anyways, I was getting a diagnosis code of 30, I had no clue what it meant so I downloaded the service manual and learned that code 30 means faulty lean angle sensor. The lean angle sensor tells the ECU that the bike is upside down or on its side. My bike has been on its side or upside down more than a few times, lol. After investigating this, I found that the lean angle sensor housing was split in half and laying in pieces, probably from my snorkels during a rollover. So I kind of held it together and plugged it back in my bike started righted up and stayed running like it should.

I'll do my best to illustrate what I'm talking about the best I can.

The lean angle sensor is located aft of the battery.









Here is what plugs into the sensor.









Here is the pieces. Stuck back together with some epoxy and electrical tape because I'm a cheap skate and didn't want to buy another one.

























Hopefully this helps the next guy with a similar issue. Only thing is, and I don't know if its even related, the P for park does not illuminate.

Oh and here is where I got the free service manual pdf.
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=6518...C6D08F26&id=65184B6EC6D08F26!195&sc=documents


----------

